# Masonic Tourney Challange



## Shotgun Slim (Jun 9, 2009)

Any news on the tourney. I was curious to find out how UFgatorHarv and Piper's trip went. I will anxiously be waiting for the "Thermocline Debate" results.

Slim


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

*tourny*

will post pics when i get home, the wife and kids came up to conroe for the weekend. we had a good turn out and lots of fun


----------



## edmister (Jun 20, 2009)

I was wondering how the Satanic Lodge tourney turned out too.


----------



## Shotgun Slim (Jun 9, 2009)

All the Hoopla between Harv and others and I find no posts. Whats up with that??


----------



## UFgatorHarv (May 16, 2009)

There was a clarification of the rules. Jugs were not to be baited out until 5 am when the tournament opened. This would have essentially nullified any thermocline "research." I didn't end up making it down there. Piper and I weren't necessarily doing our trip specifically for this tournament anyway.


----------



## Shotgun Slim (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up Harv. My Bad.


----------



## UFgatorHarv (May 16, 2009)

No problemo. Looking forward to some pictures. Anyone know what took home the prizes?


----------



## aFishinigo (May 12, 2009)

*Results coming soon*

Hopefully the results will be posted tomorrow.


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

*tourn*

the team that caught the most fish was Walt Chapman, Wes Nichols, Jp Oakley and Joe Hartley. They brought Ib 42 fish. The biggest fish was brought in by Mr Whiskers ar 18 pounds. It was no doubt a tough day of fishing. We are looking at doing this in April possibly for next year. I cant figure out how to resize the pics I have. They are on fishingacrosstx.com if you want to check it out. Thanks to Moes barbeque for donating the food and Jason Adlong of ATand T for the trophies. We have something to grow on and will do again next year.


----------



## aFishinigo (May 12, 2009)

*Pics for Hiram Abif*

Here are the pics from the post on the other site forum.


----------



## aFishinigo (May 12, 2009)

Walt is definitely in the moment, WTG guys. couldnt have happened to a better group of guys, I am looking forward to next year.


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

Definitely doing it again. Nice meeting yall.


----------



## aFishinigo (May 12, 2009)

Mr Wiskers what was the weight of your biggest fish?


----------



## Cajun Raider (Jun 15, 2008)

What made this tournament so much fun was the people! Get Wes, JP, Keith, Brody and Billy together and you will laugh most of the time. A truism "if Wes is in the water get your line out." Someday, way in the future I will explain that; for now, just trust me.

My compliments to all the folks that put it on.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll make sure I attend the next tournamant. Not so much as to fish it, but more so to take some pictures. It's sad that ya'll don't have but two pictures to show, for the whole tournament. No fish, no fellowship, no food, no sponsors. Just a couple of pictures of trophies.

You can go ahead and rip me, but man, if I was going to promote something so important, I would have some pics posted of the great time we had. I take more pics on a daily catfish run on my other site for the shut-ins that can't get out, than ya'll do a Catfish Tournament. Somebody take a camera next time and use it, please.


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

gator gar, you are a class act. good job. bash are efforts all you want. it was a group of guys coming together to help their community. some were masons and some were not. because none of us thought about taking a bunch of pictures to please you i must apologize. if you wanted to no what went on you should have showed up like you said you were. now i realize im glad you didnt. enough said from me and i apologize to everyone else. with this said we will do this again. there is no doubt we learned a bunch about doing something like this. the only thing you can do is keep doing it and get better at what you do. this is the story of my life.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm sure I am not alone on this site that was wanting to see pictures. Heck, it seemed we waited two days before you or someone even posted a report. That reminds me, the next one that you have, I'll bring my wireless laptop too. That way we can keep everyone informed as it happens.

No need to get bent out of shape, but I was kind of expecting it. If you would have promoted the results with the enthusiasm, that ya'll promoted the tournament. I wouldn't be writing this as of now. We'd all be happy. I've seen more excitement in a funeral home.


----------



## JPO (Oct 15, 2005)

Dont let him get ya all rawled up Hiram, nobody does anything as good as gator gar and everybodys an idiot but him. just do a "find all post by" search on him and youll see what I mean. Awesome time at the tourney! Next time ill try to not drop my digital camera in the lake as I slip and bust my butt in the catfish slime. Once again I apoligize about breaking your pole.


----------



## UFgatorHarv (May 16, 2009)

JPO said:


> Dont let him get ya all rawled up Hiram, nobody does anything as good as gator gar and everybodys an idiot but him. just do a "find all post by" search on him and youll see what I mean. Awesome time at the tourney! Next time ill try to not drop my digital camera in the lake as I slip and bust my butt in the catfish slime. Once again I apoligize about breaking your pole.


hahahahaha, I hate to laugh, but I have a very funny mental image of that right now. I've lost a few cell phones to similiar circumstances, often times while urinating off the back in rough water. They have waterproof cameras sitting in a fish tank at our Best Buy now. I'd love one, but they start at $300 and go up from there.


----------



## aFishinigo (May 12, 2009)

Was it a Catfish tournament or a photography contest. I think everyone was caught up in the catfish and did not think to take pics. I think that Wes and everyone involved did a wonderfull job. I am looking forward to attending this tournament next year and the years to come.Maybe next year we can get a photography boat to zoom around and take pics during the tourney and then have a photographer at the weigh in, maybe even build a website. Keep in mind before you go spouting off at the ***** that this was the first annual Fairbanks Mason Lodge Catfish Tournament. This thing is only going to get bigger and better. WTG Wes and all who set this up.


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

I thought it turned out pretty good. I'm sure the next one will be even better. Fun tournament for a great cause. I am not a Mason but I am sure the money raised will help out someone who needs it more than we do.


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

*thanks fellows*

things we want to do and change is trophy the biggest fish which we did and im still waiting to get the pics also trophy top stringer. have it in april and possibly to a friday night sat morning weigh in or all day saturday. let me know what you think. hey mr whiskers i know you said your dad is a msaon do you know what lodge he is from? its something worth doing thanks again. we all liked your boat. overall we had 24 guys pay to fish . not all showed up to weigh in and fish because they didnt fair so well. i wished they would have showed up for the food.


----------



## aFishinigo (May 12, 2009)

Hey Hiram Abiff, Just an Idea, Open the tourney at midnight Fri that way the people who cant fish fri night dont have to compete with someone else's two day limit. Also have a later wiegh in maybe close the weigh in at 3:30. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## UFgatorHarv (May 16, 2009)

Yeah, don't let detractors beat you guys down. Sounds like a good time was had by all. I know Scott's Ridge is busier on the weekends, but it would sure help turnout to do a 24 hour kinda deal, like maybe 5 p.m. Friday trough 5 p.m. Saturday. As it turns out, work would have kept me from making it down there on Thurs or Friday regardless of what the hours were or when we could have started baiting out.

Nice job guys, and screw the pictures. Anyone who cares that much should have shown up anyway. Some had already plainly stated their intention NOT to come. Would a few pictures have miraculously transferred money from their pocket to to your charity? Doubtful.

I like the big and most fish categories alot, but maybe adding a highest weight of a ten fish stringer sort of category would be cool. I say ten because the winner will still have to catch 10 good ones, but he could run down someone who caught one monster and 9 dinks. It would reward consistency.

Anyway, job well done, and sorry I couldn't make it. Next time fo' sho'


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

we also have talked about limiting how big the teams are or if there is a team of four limit their rods and jugs they can put out so teams of two have a shot to win this thing. i have to admit teams of four brought money to the lodge. but if we can get more smaller boats out by eliminating bigger teams thats what we need to do. i think in the end if a team of four is limited to jugs and rods its the same scenario of having a team of two who has put out twice as many jugs and rods. what do yall think? your more efficient with a team of four but you dont have the bait soaking that a smaller team will.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

aFishinigo said:


> Was it a Catfish tournament or a photography contest. I think everyone was caught up in the catfish and did not think to take pics. I think that Wes and everyone involved did a wonderfull job. I am looking forward to attending this tournament next year and the years to come.Maybe next year we can get a photography boat to zoom around and take pics during the tourney and then have a photographer at the weigh in, maybe even build a website. Keep in mind before you go spouting off at the ***** that this was the first annual Fairbanks Mason Lodge Catfish Tournament. This thing is only going to get bigger and better. WTG Wes and all who set this up.


Sounds like alot of brown nosing a Mason to me. You, JPO, HARV. All you guys can quit with the butt kissing, the tournament is over. It's very clear that this is the first tournament and the only direction it can possibly go, is UP.

Yes HARV, screw the pictures as you said. Sometimes it is better to be silent, especially the three mentioned above. You sound like 3 little cheerleaders in the background.

Wes Nichols, I'm sure you did a good job, for a good cause. For that you deserve a great big "Thank You". For you and all those that helped put it all together too.


----------



## JPO (Oct 15, 2005)

Gator gar said:


> Sounds like alot of brown nosing a Mason to me. You, JPO, HARV. All you guys can quit with the butt kissing, the tournament is over. It's very clear that this is the first tournament and the only direction it can possibly go, is UP.
> 
> Yes HARV, screw the pictures as you said. Sometimes it is better to be silent, especially the three mentioned above. You sound like 3 little cheerleaders in the background.
> 
> Wes Nichols, I'm sure you did a good job, for a good cause. For that you deserve a great big "Thank You". For you and all those that helped put it all together too.


it must have come out wrong Gator, I was actually telling him what a miserable douche bag you are


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

JPO said:


> it must have come out wrong Gator, I was actually telling him what a miserable douche bag you are


Yep, one that like pics with his stories.


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

I've fished quite a few tourneys from wichita falls to Choke Canyon. The trails run a simple set of rules and make it rod and reel. It levels the playing field and most everyone goes home happy.
5 fish limit all be brought in live or penalized
Fish released after weigh in
Start time safe light till 330.
Just some food for thought...I've seen it increase the amount of anglers becasue of the levelplaying field and after all it's fishing, it's anyones games.
The stumpjumpers tourney down at choke is a set line tourney and usually goes to locals, they allow for baiting of lines a week out etc...talked to some gents this year and they were dissappointed with turnout....can't say I'd be driving down to fish it either with that set of rules...
Just a short list of pro's and con's from what I've seen or been apart of past years...also getting sporting goods stores or similar businesses to donate raffle prizes...charge a dollar a ticket or weigh in a fish and get one ticket...
Good Luck
Cliff


----------



## GTRTEXAS (Mar 5, 2007)

Gator:

Just got back in town from fishing and had a camera on my boat and pics. As soon as I learn how to post I will. We had a great time my young son fished with me. We we got the boat off the water and got in the car the first thing he said to me was "Dad this was one of the best day's of my life" It was priceless. No amount of pictures, trophies, or anything else can replace that. You want to know why he had so much fun? These guys busted their butts to make sure it was fun. The camera was probably not out due to these guys making sure my belly was full, making sure I had a cold beverage, and over visiting with my son making sure he had a good day. My congrats to you guys. Let me know when the next one is and I will be the first to sign up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

